
Why I'm Learning Python in 2018 - myth_drannon
http://news.codecademy.com/why-learn-python
======
sigmaprimus
I'm curious, is the value in learning the python language or learning how to
implement the functions and libraries written for python? From the tutorials I
have gone through they all seem to call said functions almost immediately
after adding a few numbers and the obligatory hello world script. Am I missing
something?

